# Why is cornstarch bad?



## ChasingPeace (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm not sure where to post this. My 17 month old ds is teething big time, and is suffering the accompanying loose stools, and has consequently developed a nasty diaper rash. It's not responding to my usual arsenal of creams, and I guess it could have gotten yeast-y. However, yesterday I was changing him in a restroom and another mama told me that her dd had a bad diaper rash like that, and the only thing that worked for it was cornstarch. She said, "I know they say not to use it, but it cleared it right up." So does anyone know why it's bad? Is it too drying? Does it get in the lungs and cause problems? Have dangerous side effects? My ds is so miserable that he cries when I try to put him in a lukewarm bath. I'm ready to try anything.







Thanks.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

I've never heard that it was bad- i have heard that you need to heat it up in a pan first, let it cool & then use it. I don't know why, but i've been told it really helps!


----------



## mammastar2 (Dec 17, 2004)

Two words: yeast infections.


----------



## ChasingPeace (Oct 19, 2003)

Mammastar, do you mean cornstarch causes yeast infections or it sounds like ds has one (which i'm beginning to suspect. He's had them before).


----------



## christiab (Jan 13, 2004)

Cornstarch feeds the yeast in his diaper area. Just like you would avoid sugar in your diet, you wouldn't want to put starch on your child's bum.

If your kid has a yeast infection, cornstarch will only make it worse.


----------



## ChasingPeace (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## bec (Dec 13, 2002)

My dd2 is prone to yeast infections. The thing that has helped me more than anything else is to use a powdered probiotic (you can get it at a health food store in the refridgerated section). You can also encourage yogurt and kefir (but both of those generally contain a lot of sugars if you are buying them commercially, and not making your own). Finally, for immediate relief while you're waiting for the probiotic to work, you can put plain yogurt on his diaper area. This instantly soothed my daughter's rash when it was really bad. Also, make sure you give lots of air time. Let him run around the back yard with no diaper. This way, if he pees, it isn't a big deal.

I hope this helps. Yeast infections can be nasty and painful.

Bec


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christiab*
Cornstarch feeds the yeast in his diaper area. Just like you would avoid sugar in your diet, you wouldn't want to put starch on your child's bum.

If your kid has a yeast infection, cornstarch will only make it worse.









thanks!!! good info!


----------

